

Your Job? Ensure this NEVER Happens to You - thibaut_barrere
http://unicornfree.com/2011/your-job-ensure-this-never-happens-to-you/

======
lionhearted
> What a product needs to survive, of course, is cash. And that has to be
> baked in from the very start; the product-baby must be trained from infancy,
> as it were. A product’s gotta have what it takes to convince people to turn
> over their hard-earned money… or it’s going to end badly.

Amy's been putting out some really, really good writing lately. If you missed
it, definitely check out "Don't Follow Your Passion" too -

<http://unicornfree.com/2011/dont-follow-your-passion/>

I actually laughed out loud at the "It’s an age-old story" intro when I read
it. Very good stuff.

